# building bridal portfolio



## Stilista (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi,

  	I'm new to this fabulous website and forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I'm looking to expand my Bridal Make Up portfolio as I've been off work for a while.

  	I thought I might offer discounted bridal make up, with the condition that I get a digital or hard copy professional photo of the Bride after the wedding. I would offer the trial at regular price (that way I don't get people just booking me just to get ideas).

  	Has anyone tried anything like this before? has it worked for you? what are your thoughts?

  	I have tried working on friends etc, but with a regular camera the photos don't look so good (not to mention the hair etc!).

  	Thank you!


----------



## LC (Jun 23, 2011)

I wouldn't do it...

  	I don't have a "bridal" portfolio yet book full priced weddings left and right. All you need is some type of portfolio to show your works, it doesn't necessarily have to have women in wedding dresses.

  	Don't sell yourself short


----------



## amoona (Jun 23, 2011)

I second LC's notion. Have you thought of reaching out to local photographers? You can find some via craigslist or Model Mayhem and many will work for free or a discounted rate. You may also be able to build a good relationship with some photographers this way and (s)he can refer you to clients. 

  	When I worked as a make-up artist I used to work with a lot of photographers from MM and find models on there willing to work for free. You can kill two birds with one stone - get up close "soft" bridal shots and then transform the looks and styling for a more editorial look.

  	Also if any bride has hesitation about booking you make sure they know that they can have a trial and if things don't work out they're not obligated to book you for their big day. To be honest with you most of my bridal clients never even asked to see a portfolio.


----------

